# Renaissence wax !! and dealers



## Pipes (May 4, 2006)

I just got a tub a this from AZ and its fantastic stuff IMO !! the stuff even works on the metal as good or better than on the wood and plastic .... never tried it I highly rcomend it I think I will order some empty small tubs I can fill up and give it away with every pen I sell !!! I also ordered some WTS not here yet testing dealers to see who ships the way I like it fast AZ did a superp job and so did Woodturnigz .... And Berea ship decent also since iam so new to this I try a lot a things to see who I will deal with and so far all the dealers here are just great even CSUSA was great ...amazing imho ! Not many industrys have so many good suppliers I know I deal with a LOT a PITA in my business ..Glad to see its better so far in the pen business..and the wood guys like Dario and chits and 777 all have shipped fast and as ordered ....can't ask for more than that IMHO 




http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## stevers (May 5, 2006)

Glad to hear that about Ren wax. Got the 2.25 ounce one comming tomarrow. Along with some plastic polish. From CSUSA.

I'm pretty lucky with CSUSA, i'm in Az. so even UPS ground gets to me in two days. 

Thanks for the reasurance pipes.


----------



## OSCAR15 (May 5, 2006)

ren wax is awesome indeed.


----------



## jscola (May 5, 2006)

Pipes, Iknow the woodcraft store in Sterling Hgts MI sells Ren Wax. They probably sell it at the Canton store too. I don't know the cost but you don't have to pay shipping charges.                          Joe


----------



## Johnathan (May 5, 2006)

I use it on every pen! very nice stuff. If your dealing with clients who like to touch everything, this is nice to keep the finger prints away.[]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (May 5, 2006)

The Woodcrafters here in Virgina Beach sells it.  It may be a normal stock item for Woodcrafters.


----------



## Rudy Vey (May 5, 2006)

Before I found TSW, I used Ren wax on all my pens. After you discover the TSW you will not much longer use the Renaissance wax. I use it now to keep my lathe ways slick[][]


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rudy Vey_
> <br />Before I found TSW, I used Ren wax on all my pens. After you discover the TSW you will not much longer use the Renaissance wax. I use it now to keep my lathe ways slick[][]



I'm with you there, Rudy! []


----------



## Pipes (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jscola_
> <br />Pipes, Iknow the woodcraft store in Sterling Hgts MI sells Ren Wax. They probably sell it at the Canton store too. I don't know the cost but you don't have to pay shipping charges.                          Joe



No BUT I would have to pay GAS charges :O) and they get the same price as the online guys and I like supporting the dealers here when I can I know in the pipe Business we appreciate the support from forums !! !!so add tax and gas to woodcraft and its more money :O))) got to start remembering GAS these days Iam about 2 gal's away and 2 back :O)





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Pipes (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


 I gotem BOTH don't see much diffrence IMHO but only TIME will really tell what one holds up the best ! My wife likes the smell of WTS best thou :O)[]



http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Rudy Vey (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pipes_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...




TSW smells great, especially if you like Pina Coladas...[][]


----------



## jscola (May 6, 2006)

Your right , I forgot to figure in the tax & price of gas. If you use 4-gal to get there & back plus tax you are better off to buy off the web.


----------

